# Free young birds to good home in SoCal



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Need to reduce... We have 4 to 6 young birds available to a good home (2 newborns available when weaned, others 2 to 4 months old). Never flown, not much handling yet...Ventura County location. Respond here if interested and able.


----------



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

I would love to find out more about your birds. I have one pigeon that is our family pet and am looking for another. 

my personal email is [email protected]


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

I'd also love more information...I'm looking for a hen, for my six month old little boy. Hes been far too depressed, easily agitated, stressed, the whole bit and I think a mate would do him well. He is a family pet who lives in the house so I am looking for a bird to do the same, live in my house, and be caged only at night. Please get back to me. My e-mail is [email protected] I live in illinois so if you don't mind shippin the bird it would be perfect.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Not sure this would work...

1. I have never shipped a bird and have to believe there is a member with a hen closer to your home. 

2. I am also unable to sex the young ones to ensure you get a hen. Since you only want a pair, you could end up with two males...at least from me since I do not have the ability to reliably sex the young'uns.

I am sure someone more local to you will be able to hook you up with a young female to complete your family. 

I am overcrowded, but all of the birds seem okay so far and I am not forced to do anything drastic.

Good luck!


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Thank you for the info. I'm sure I'll find someone with a hen closer. I hope you find a home for your youngsters, but I'm sure they're in perfect care until that time comes. Thanks again.


----------

